# carpet cleaning and window cleaning



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

ive never liked cleaning the inside of the windscreen,always smears and takes ages to get right. whats the best technique and products to use?

i can never find a good product to clean the carpets with, mats and around the side of the seats etc, best stuff to get?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Totally with you on the glass. I use degreaser, vinegar glass cleaner, random glass cleaner and glass wipes. Generally happy with the outcome but all seems like more effort than is required. 
Have never cleaned the carpets.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've tried all sorts. What gets my goat is when it looks fantastically clear and then the next day the sun hits it and it's all smeary. Now I tend to use a small amount of glass cleaner, then go over with a damp cloth, and then with a dry cloth. Otherwise you just end up with smears of whatever product you used.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AutoGlym FastGlass - love the stuff. About as smear free as I've ever seen and so easy to use


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> AutoGlym FastGlass - love the stuff. About as smear free as I've ever seen and so easy to use


thats what i use now, its good on the side windows erc, just windscreen i wish i could take it out and clean thoroughly!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Windows:

Bit of ammonia in warm water to get rid of the greasy stuff on the windows. Use clean sponge + clean chamois. And before all dries up, use a 'chunk' of newspaper to rub the window dry. All grease gone, no water marks. Costs pennies.


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keyw ... 494t0dhe_e

Works atreat with just a wee bit window cleaner on damp cloth - then shined up with one of these bad-boys.
JML do them too in Focus & the like.


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

i use dodo juice clearly menthol. excellent product which works best with a clean mf cloth


----------



## ainsleychris (Nov 25, 2011)

I tend to use a small amount of glass cleaner, then go over with a damp cloth,


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Autoglym glass polish works great, never tried their fast glass, but hear its good too.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've thought about trying a polish, but always figured that the dust from AG's polish would make more mess in the car than I had to start with.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Autoglym Glass Polish doesn't leave any residue, any dust. You only need a small amount. It is the only thing I've found that removes the smears that many other glass cleaners leave behind and especially that haze that develops on the inside surface after a few weeks. Autoglym Fast Glass is fine, I use it on tissues, quickly wipe down the glass and then dry/buff with a micro-fibre cloth.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

For window cleaning I recently tried the Meguires glass cleaner and its easy to apply and get off. I had been using Autoglym Fast glass but I find this much better leaving no smearing.


----------



## elvismoddy (Dec 1, 2011)

Straightforward photography has never been interesting to me. Even back when I was in school, earning my degree in photography, I was always the student who was different. I tried to turn my assignments into something that would challenge me, rather than just meeting the requirements of the class.

For about ten years I shot B&W film almost exclusively. B&W is wonderful for photography of people. It's moody, subjective, interesting&#8230;


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Er, wrong topic perchance?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm Having trouble with my boiler at the moment, keeps losing water pressure.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> Er, wrong topic perchance?


No just a link to their site :?


----------



## michel23 (Jul 7, 2017)

Smeds said:


> Totally with you on the glass. I use degreaser, vinegar West Vancouver Carpet Cleaning, random glass cleaner and glass wipes. Generally happy with the outcome but all seems like more effort than is required.
> Have never cleaned the carpets.


Hello,
How To Spot Clean Old or Set-In Upholstery Stains??
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## andrew123 (Aug 28, 2017)

ainsleychris said:


> I tend to use a small amount of glass cleaner, then go over with a damp cloth,


Hello..
you can also use for carpet and window cleaning some products like Window Cleaning Tools & Accessories and Gutter Cleaning Vacuum.


----------

